# My 29 Gallon Biocube



## scherzo (Apr 24, 2010)

Pulsing Xenia - One in the back not doing so well.









Paly









Torch with a bit of GHA









Zoa is slowly overtaking!


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Any full tank shots, Jeff? Nice looking close-ups though.

Stuart


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow! Looks like you've got the marine equivalent of a green thumb!


----------

